
Google’s Fuchsia OS will support Linux apps - john58
http://linuxgizmos.com/googles-fuchsia-os-will-support-linux-apps/
======
ahartmetz
There's a lot of space to make a better OS than Linux, but I only partially
trust Google to make it better than an Android platform where hardware vendors
can finally legally choose not to publish source code for their drivers and
other hardware support.

------
mankash666
Let's face it - Google has cash to burn. They can entertain the development of
3 OS-es!!

